

Ask HN: What are the most innovative web frameworks? - metajack

There doesn't seem to be nearly as much discussion of new web frameworks as there is of programming languages and databases.<p>I've heard of or used Webmachine, Hop, Opa, etc. What are some others and which are your favorites and why?
======
r4vik
Meteor is kind of nuts: <https://github.com/meteor/meteor>, real time,
database abstraction built right into the browser/js, no lag for saving as it
uses background sync.

Screencast is here: <http://player.vimeo.com/video/40104996>

~~~
joshcanhelp
I wish I had a reason to use Meteor because it looks like a lot of fun!

------
lazyjones
<http://zotonic.com/> is pretty innovative (the event-driven model e.g.) and
so is <http://www.helma.org/> (elegant, server-side JS, heavily used by large
websites like orf.at for many years, but not widely known).

------
techwraith
The Geddy framework for Node.js is doing some pretty cool things these days.
It provides a good architecture for real time MVC apps.

Yammer is using it for it's file uploads service.

It's got a great website and it's docs aren't bad either.

<http://geddyjs.org>

